# Makita Table Saw



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Have not really bought anything off the Craig list, but have been looking at a smaller table saw for my needs. Came across this one and will pick it up tomorrow.

Makita Model 2702 10" table saw with fence, miter gauge, blade guard, table extensions and cross cut box....100 dollars.

Looks brand new.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If a jobsite saw fits the bill, that one looks like a whale of a deal for $100. I doubt it'll be available for long.


----------



## Thomas Saunders (Jan 20, 2014)

If that one doesn't work out, let me know. I have a job site saw I will be selling soon. I am upgrading hopefully to a cabinet saw.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Makita 2703 Bench top saw*

I have the above saw which looks to be similar to the 2702. Mine is used in the Rousseau table system like in the link below. I paid around $500 a few years ago, new from Amazon.

Rousseau 2700XL Saw Stand For Makita 2703, Hitachi C10RA, DeWalt DW744 Table Saws - Amazon.com

I also have the out feed tables. The Rousseau tables come with a fence. I don't really use the Makita fence or miter gauge.

I have cut #2pine 8/4 thick with no troubles using a Freud glue blade. I have also cut 8/4 ash. however a bit slower feed rate. With the outfeed tables and an extension table, I can rip a sheet of plywood. Set up takes a bit of time to make a safe cut.

I am looking for a cabinet saw, but will not let this one go. It is convenient to move to job sites as needed.

Go for the Makita 2702.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input on the saw, the seller called me again to make sure I wanted it, as he has gotten several phone calls on it.

He said that I was the first to call and was mine if I wanted it... I'll pick it up tomorrow mourning..:thumbsup:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, took a look at the saw.

Turned out to be a 7203, even better. But the miter attachment is kind of a joke, but the previous owner did improve it a little.

Did come with table extensions made of wood and metal brackets..well made from what I see. Fence and blade guard, don't know what Makita was thinking, but they will do.

I do not have the space for a bigger saw set-up yet, so this will do for the time being. Price was right and the condition was very good.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Align it best you can, and put a decent blade it. Congrats.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

> Align it best you can, and put a decent blade it. Congrats


Thanks,
New blade is on my mind also,

Have to make a face frame out of birch, what type of blade would you suggest

I do have a good 12" Miter saw, but that does limit what I can do, till I got this table saw.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Excuse my post after my other one, but been looking at this upgrade for the TS. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...aw-table-top-and-fence-system-model-2600.aspx
Is this recommended..?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

acowboy said:


> Excuse my post after my other one, but been looking at this upgrade for the TS.
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...aw-table-top-and-fence-system-model-2600.aspx
> Is this recommended..?


The Rousseau gives a fence upgrade and increases your surface area a bit. If the cost doesn't deter you, it should improve the capabilities of the saw. 

As far as *saw blades* go, it really depends on you and how you'll use it. For a single blade that'll do well with most cuts, a decent 40T or 50T like the Irwin Marples, Freud Diablo, CMT ITK Plus, or Infinity Combomax Lite will do a nice job....$30-$60. If you're willing to splurge for two blades, a 24T ripper (<$30), and a 60T crosscut/general blade like the D1060, Marples 



, Infinity 010-060, or CMT 205.060.10 ($40-$70) will do a better job and cover more extreme ranges than a single all purpose blade will.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the links knotscott,
Basically have been remodeling my Double wide (yes, I am a *******) and most of some of the work was done with a "all in one clamp" and my circular plus miter saw. Built a Vanity and a Linen closet that way. Gutted the whole Bathroom, floor and walls.

So adding the TS to my arsenal of tools will help me more in work.

I was looking at this saw 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...e-Saw-with-Stand-R4510/100090444?N=5yc1vZc3x5
I saw the Makita on Craig and jumped on it, by the way a friend of mine said he would gladly take it off my hands for what I payed for it.

So should I upgrade the saw or get the Ridged...:huh:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You've got a pretty good saw as jobsite saws go. I'd put a decent blade on it, get it aligned as best you can, and give it a shot. Then you can decide if you really need any upgrades.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

acowboy said:


> Excuse my post after my other one, but been looking at this upgrade for the TS.
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...aw-table-top-and-fence-system-model-2600.aspx
> Is this recommended..?



This is the one that I use along with two outfeed tables for my Makita 2703.

Rousseau 2700XL Saw Stand For Makita 2703, Hitachi C10RA, DeWalt DW744 Table Saws - Amazon.com


the outfeed tables







Then If I want to cross cut a sheet I add this to the setup.







Yeah, as an after thought, maybe I should of bought a better saw from the beginning, but the portability suited my needs then. Now I want a better saw. However I have built some good projects with this setup, plus the outfeed tables are a convenient work space. I have even traveled this set up to the west coast to help with my daughter's house remodel.


----------

